# IH Cub Lo-Boy Worth it?



## Radams1265

I found a Few cub Lo-Boys in my area for 1000$-1400$. I have absolutely fallen in love with the Lo-Boy and want one. But it may have too wait, in the mean time I want too figure out what there worth and the types of attachments you can get with them. I have seen a bucket that is the International 1050a. I have see. Belly mowers. And they can get 3pt hitches as well. Is a lo-boy worth it. Can you put a different engine in to get more power or torque? Small diesel? Let me know. Maybe I could build my self one from ground up.


----------



## alleyyooper

Check prices here.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/list/list.aspx?manu=INTERNATIONAL&mdltxt=CUB+154+LO-BOY


Data.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/8/289-international-harvester-cub-lo-boy.html

Cultivators, plows, front loaders belly mowers, sickle bar mowers, snow gravel blades. post hole diggers amd some do have 3 point hitches.

 Al


----------



## Dan in Ohio

What do you want to do with it?

I used to own two of the IH International Cub Lo-Boys. Restored one of them to "like new" condition.

While they are 10x a normal garden tractor, they are light duty as far as tractors go. Even mowing I found them underpowered and I can't imagine using a front loader with them. Also in the back of my head I'm thinking it had a pto that spun the opposite way of normal and at a higher speed (i.e. I think you had to get the Cub implements to use with it), although I just used it for mowing.

About 10 years ago I bought a pair of diesel Massey 135's (always have to have two of my old tractors you know) and they are much more robust and have a lot more power. For mowing they will cut through anything and the Lo-Boy's couldn't come close.

But I spent a lot of hours in the seat of a Lo-Boy (grew up mowing with them) so I still love them.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Id like to have a lo boy rather than the 50 Cub I have. Yes the pulley spins backwards, counter clockwise. Yes you have to buy the inplements to fit for it, tho if your handy you can make most of them. I don't think you could turn the front wheels with a loader on it, unless it was one of those one arm loaders, that takes a bu at a time. I think that anything else would drive the narrow tires into the ground, or bend the front axle.
They are what they are, and they do a dang good job at what they do. Yes there worth a grand or 2.


----------



## jwal10

They also make a 154

http://www.ihcubcadet.com/forum/messages/19807/253303.jpg

and 184....James

http://photos.cubfest.com/albums/userpics/10076/normal_154_Rear.jpg

http://www.tractordata.com/photos/F000/308/308-td3b.jpg


----------



## alleyyooper

You get a front loader sized for the tractor it is going on. Of course a low boy isn't a artuclitated cat front loader.





























3 point hitch.



















Sickle bar mower.










Don't let the na sayers change your love of a old tractor. Just remember to size the equipment to the tractor and job.

Know of people with front loaders on even smaller tractors handy to clean stalls and yet be able to mow the lawn or till the garden.










 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

Sure would beat pushing a wheel barrow up a hill with a load of gravel.




























How about a garden tractor with a back hoe?



















As you can see you do not need a 12,000 dollar 70hp tractor with front wheel drive and power steering to use a front loader, Unless your a city slicker whimp.

 Al


----------



## Radams1265

Can I put a small kubota and change around the direction of the PTO


----------



## Fishindude

I had one about identical to that one shown with the post hole auger.
It was kind of a dog, not much power. I wouldn't want to do much more than mow or pull a wagon with one.

That price is certainly pretty reasonable.


----------



## Radams1265

I plan to plow/snowblow a long drive way. Plus mow 2.5 acres. Move dirt and I thought about making a attachment plate for the loader to be able too attach skid loader attachments (ours recently burned up) move dirt ect. The idea about getting a crappy one with a poor engine is me and my friends are good with engines. And we want something difficult. Pulling Chevy 350s 7.3s and 6.5s gets boring.


----------



## agmantoo

You are conversing with a person that has a cub lo-boy. They are under powered badly! Save some money and get an Allis Chalmers B (cheaper) or and International Harvester 140 (better & more powerful)


----------



## FarmboyBill

Listen to Ag Man. I don't know howd U put a blade or scoop on the B, but you sure could do it with the 140. Problem is, The 140s rare anywhere ive been.


----------



## Radams1265

I found a lo-boy with a junk engine for 500$ and we got a old diesel kubota engine that I think Will fit perfect. What do you think? I love looks of the lo-boy that's a main essential part of why I want it (make neighbors jealous


----------



## alleyyooper

I see no reason the diesel engine could not be made to work. they put engines in stuff all the time that didn't come in them.

I have never seen a Allis b with a front loader but I am sure there is some in use out there. 
I have seen the Allis ca with a front loader and they are new enough has the snap coupler system so a 3 point retro fit can be done. since they are related to the model C there is a lot of different equipment out there for them and they also have a live power set up. they are rated as a 2 plow tractor.





















 Al


----------



## agmantoo

Radams1265

I saw a G Allis Chalmers with a VW rabbit diesel engine installed. It was a rather neat installation and used the power steering pump to convert the manual lift arm to hydraulics and it had both up lift and down pressure on the cultivator. It was a hobby project done by a motorcycle mechanic.


----------



## bobp

My biggest reservation about the cubs is the 'specialty' implements.

I prefer the mini tractor IH put out like the 155.. just like the big boys only smaller... I'm looking for one with a side discharge belly mower.


----------



## Radams1265

Im looking for a small loader. That's a decent price


----------

